# Plague Doctor Mask with 10% steam punk



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

I decided to be a Plague Doctor this year and figured the best place to start would be the mask. After a bit of research I found the best way to start would be to use a Jason Vorheese hockey mask as a base then build from there. I opened up the eye holes a bit with my Dremmel tool and inserted PVC couplings hot gluing them into place. I painted them acrylic antique copper and added push pin heads around the eye holes and a strand of twisted and coiled copper wire to give it a very mild steam-punkish look. I only used 2 pieces of card stock to make the nose cone and taped it down with masking tape then used surgical gauze and Elmer's glue to mache it and firm it up a bit. Painted the whole thing with acrylic antique white, then aged it with pastel chalks. Final step was a good dose of Mod Podge for a waxy look.

It fits well with its 3 point strap and because of the mouth holes, and the fact that the nose cone is hollow, its not hot or hard to breath in.

As always all questions and comments welcome, Marc V.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nicely done!


----------



## TWISTEDUK (Jun 15, 2009)

Simply Awesome. Big fan of Steam-punk even bigger fan of horror and love it when they came together. can't wait to pic of full costume


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm going to be the same this year. I took a look at all the available masks on Etsy, etc. and they were just too pricey (besides my husband already gave me the "I DON'T WANT YOU SPENDING MONEY ON HALLOWEEN THIS YEAR LIKE YOU DID LAST YEAR" talk. So thanks for the mask ideas, I had no idea how I was going to do it short of paper mache and I didn't really want that. I'm not going for the steampunk look, so I'll just modify the eyes. Great idea using surgical gauze. 

What are you doing for the cape?


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Good, creepy stuff.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Nice twist on the Plague mask. I love Steampunk, so this is right up my aisle.


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

That's exactly how I made mine last year!!!


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

Looks great. However, those that don't know it's a plague mask might think it's Spy vs Spy.
Halloween Horror Nights had a plague haunted house once.


----------



## bradfordcreations (Oct 5, 2013)

Nice job. Leather also makes a great medium for making mask like that.


----------

